# GPU-Z Startup settings



## mongen (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi guys

I just installed GPUz and it is running great. Just a couple of questions though:

Can I start it without the splash screen? Its takes a long time to disappear.

Can I also start it minimzed to the system tray? Ive used the -minimized command line and the vista shortcut option, and it does start minimized to the taskbar, but i want it to start minimized to the system tray.

I am also running an Sapphire 4870 with the onboard ATI HD3300 of the 790gx chipset to run three monitors with SurroundView. GPUZ always starts up showing stats for the 3300, but I would like it to start with the 4870 if possible, otherwise I have to go in there and select the 4870 card on every boot.

I am running GPUz to give me stats for a Samurize background and want to get the fan speed/temp of the 4870 instead of the 3300 for my config.

Cheers

J.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 25, 2009)

removing the splash screen will not reduce the startup time. it really takes that long to read your card info.

did you try changing the shortcut to "minimized" ?

i'll look into selecting another card on startup via command line


----------



## mongen (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.

OK, no problem with the splash screen, but I would like it minimized to the system tray at startup if possible. I have tried the -minimize command line, and also the option to start minimized in the shortcut settings.

Thanks for looking into the selection of another card, that would be great also.

looking forward to it.

cheers.


----------

